# when to add bottom feeders/algae eaters



## pulley.fish (Apr 9, 2005)

Hello,

I am starting a new 55 gallon tank. I am working on cycling it now. At what point should I add bottom feeders and algae eaters? Should they be added as part of the fish to help get the cycle going? Is it important to get bottom feeders in as soon as possible to help eat up the food that sinks to the bottom? I would guess algae eaters can wait until the tank is cycled.

I have a 20 gallon tank with one cory juli in it. I have always wondered if this fish gets enough food - every site tells you to be very careful to not let food drift to the bottom, but if nothing gets to the bottom how do these corys get enough food? How many of these cory julis would be appropriate for a 55 gallon tank?

Thank you!

Pulley


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would hold off until after the cycle is done. Even then you will have to suppliment their food with algae wafers and such.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Aye, what fish doc said.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

You could easily put 10-12 julis into the 55gallon with maybe one female bristlenose pleco. I recommend fine sand for substrate, corys go nuts on it!
Corys also like bloodworms and squished peas.


----------



## pulley.fish (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you for all the replies! when you give them bloodworms how do you ensure that the corys are actually eating them, instead of the bloodworms simply falling inbetween the gravel? with that many corys (10-12) how do you make sure they are getting enough to eat?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I have fine sand, which is the best substrate for all plants and bottomfeeders, especially corys. In their natural habitats have fine sand or mud for substrate.
My corys go insaine from the bloodworms, I can see them all in one big pile slurping the worms. I don't give them food every day, maybe every other day. Though they eat the excess food from other fish.


----------

